# Theft



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.kings.cam.ac.uk/news/2016/major-theft-organ.html


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Were the same people who stole the Bach organ from the Thomaskirche (Leipzig) exactly one year ago (April 1st 2015)?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I wonder if that explains all the activity as I was driving round the Backs this afternoon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

God I love April 1st.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Yup, that has to be the biggest instrument theft of all time. Reminds me of a dentist in my area who spent hundreds of thousands on a massive Halloween display every year that attracts thousands of people. One year a couple of trucks pulled up in broad daylight and workers packed it all up and drove away. Neighbors didn't call the police because they didn't suspect foul play, or perhaps because they were tired of living in a theme park for a few weeks each year.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

By the way, if anyone wants to buy a large organ suitable for a church or similar, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> By the way, if anyone wants to buy a large organ suitable for a church or similar, please PM me.
> 
> Thank you.


Would you be interested in an exchange, for a signed copy of the Bible?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Depends whose signature it is.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's some crack security team they have over there.

They should have walked out with the elephant too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Depends whose signature it is.


It purports to be the author. Which is nice.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes, that's nice.

Which of the (several) authors does it purport to be?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yes, that's nice.
> 
> Which of the (several) authors does it purport to be?


You misapprehend. The one author used several scribes. The sig, is there is a sig, would have been enabled by temporal transposition.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> By the way, if anyone wants to buy a large organ suitable for a church or similar, please PM me.
> Thank you.


This thread needs to be moved to the "classifieds", please...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> It purports to be the author. Which is nice.


I'll take any one of them as long as it's not in biro and you agree to collect the organ.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

dogen said:


> It purports to be the author. Which is nice.





Dr Johnson said:


> Yes, that's nice.
> 
> Which of the (several) authors does it purport to be?


It's not signed "A. C. L. Blair", by any chance, is it?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Even he can't have pretended to contribute to the Bible, can he?

Actually, come to think of it...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Amazing what gets stolen on April 1st. Like the man who was pleased his wife's credit card had been stolen as the thieves were spending less than his wife!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> God I love April 1st.


This ........................ :lol:


----------

